#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-24
<coalwater> hello
 * ashams coalwater: Hello
<ashams> :P
<ashams> coalwater: do u like UBT?
<coalwater> yea i do
<coalwater> i started there
<coalwater> they are helpful
<coalwater> ashams: :P
 * ashams brb, hold on ;)
<coalwater> hi seif
<seif> yo
<seif> :)
<seif> coalwater, sup?
<coalwater> seif: you,work on,gies w/e right ? lol
<coalwater> sry for the commas, on phone lol
<coalwater> zietgest oe something
<coalwater> or do I have the wrong person
<seif> yeah
<seif> that is me
<seif> coalwater, whats up
<seif> ?
<coalwater> seif: sry dc'd, i'm home now, i was wondering if i could be useful and participate in that project
<coalwater> it's purely python right ?
<seif> coalwater, not anymore
<seif> coalwater, out new release is C and Vala
<seif> we rewrote it completely
<seif> coalwater, come o #zeitgeist
<ashams> seif: heh, I was about to criticize why it's all python :P
<seif> ashams, we moved
<ashams> seif: the project on lp says it's in python....
<seif> ashams, yeah the port is not released yet
<seif> when we release the new version we will change it
<seif> ashams, again the new zeitgeist is not official yet
<seif> but the code is finished
<ashams> seif: great, will it be released with OO
<ashams> ?
<seif> OO?
<seif> ashams, ^
<ashams> ouch, I meant Precise
<ashams> Precise Pangolin :) ?
<ashams> OO = Proud Puma it's 12.10 AFAIK, but can't find any thing about it :(
<ashams> seif: ^
<ashams> seif: oh!, they picked Pangolin instead of proud puma for 12.04, I'm a little outdated :P
<ashams> lets' see what will happen why they run out of letters :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-25
<ashams> oops!, topic outdated :)
<EgyParadox> lol
<EgyParadox> ah sa7
<ashams> peace ya man :D
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact
<ashams> EgyParadox: \o/
<EgyParadox> 11,12d
<EgyParadox> 11,12 3
<EgyParadox>  3
<ashams> EgyParadox: r u ok? :D
<EgyParadox> yes
<ashams> great
<EgyParadox> I was checking whether colors are sent or not
<EgyParadox> i mean colored text*
<ashams> aha
<ashams> no it doesn't
<EgyParadox> omal eh eli zaher?
<ashams> Just numbers
<EgyParadox> ok
<ashams> 11,12d
<ashams> 11d12 3
<ashams> 3
<EgyParadox> no ctrl+k
<seif> what r u guys zup 2
<seif> ashams, what r u up 2
<seif> :)
<ashams> seif: just playing around with python :D
<seif> lol
<seif> i am waiting for a meeting
<seif> 2a7a
<seif> :P
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-26
<ashams> EgyParadox: Hi :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-27
<saad_> Menopia: ping
<Menopia> saad_,
<Menopia> hi man
<saad_> how are you
<Menopia> el7
<Menopia> and u?
<saad_> BOMB
<saad_> ezy sho3'lk w masha3'elk :D
<Menopia> mafesh gded .. malal
<saad_> =/
<saad_> ro7t spyros?
<Menopia> la2 lesa
<saad_> leh kda
<Menopia> lama el nas kolaha tb2a gahza isA
<saad_> hmmmmmmm
<saad_> kol wa7ed warah sho3'l fehom
<Menopia> lel asaf
<Menopia> heya deh el moshkla
<saad_> =/
<Menopia> enta eh a5barak
<Menopia> shayfak kateb debugging 3ala twitter
<Menopia> saad_,
<saad_> ah
<saad_> sh3'al fil kernel
<saad_> el boot sector kan bystahbl
<saad_> w fil boot sector enta fil machine level y3ni mafesh la printing wala ay btee5 w qemu mesh rady ysht3'l m3aya fil remote debugging
<saad_> 2omt l3bt fil code b7es eny a3rf el code raye7 feen men el register values
<saad_> w 2a3dt 3 sa3at adwar 3al moshkla
<saad_> :(
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> rabna m3ak ya 3m .. deh bahdla :D
<saad_> bahdla
<saad_> bas mashro3 kwayes
<saad_> w kber
<Menopia> ah
<saad_> el source aho
<saad_> if you want to give it a look :)
<saad_> https://github.com/SaadTalaat/CATernel
<Menopia> lesa kont ha2olak
<Menopia> m3aaleeem
<Menopia> wallahy kont ha2olak mat7oto 3ala github
<saad_> :D
<saad_> howa 3la github
<saad_> howa w peekIT
<Menopia> esmo 7elw :D
<saad_> CATernel?
<saad_> wala PeekIT? :D
<saad_> be5
<Menopia> caternel
<saad_> shokran :)
<Menopia> enta btsta3ml vim s7
<Menopia> asl el source feh .swp files
<saad_> ah
<saad_> vim
<Menopia> shel .swp mn git
<Menopia> fe git ignore files
<saad_> 3ady fokak
<saad_> :D
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> bs 100/100 :)
<saad_> shokran :)
<Menopia> ana a3ed bal3ab b qt
<Menopia> ana fe rafahya bel nesbalak :D:D
<saad_> ana neset el GUIs
<saad_> :D
<saad_> kolo console
<Menopia> ah :D
<saad_> bs it's fun in it's own way :P
<Menopia> ah mot3a :)
<saad_> brb
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-30
<seiflotfy> ashams, wanna see how i tore gedit apart :P
<seiflotfy> http://imgur.com/z5JZR
<ashams> seiflotfy, wooohoo
<ashams> that's coool
<ashams> zg is getting really mature
<ashams> what will it integrate with next? washin' machines :)
<seiflotfy> why getting?
<seiflotfy> gedit already has a soft-dependency on zeitgeist
<ashams> ah, I thought it was for files only
<seiflotfy> huh
<seiflotfy> no dude
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist is not about files
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist is about history
<seiflotfy> so u can have recently used and freuqently used
<ashams> heh, I click on one of them :)
<ashams> when it'll be released
<ashams> ?
<seiflotfy> the gedit plugin
<seiflotfy> dunno
<seiflotfy> when its ready
<seiflotfy> dunno when
<seiflotfy> its a very very ugly hack
 * ashams hopes soon
<seiflotfy> but good news is that i might be integrating parts of it into gedit directly
<seiflotfy> the gedit guys contacted me
<ashams> cool
<ashams> ugly hacks can leave some bugs, headache saved :P
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> my terminal looks like gnome is going to crash
<seiflotfy> lol
<ashams> haha, keep the good work :)
<ashams> seiflotfy, would you split these words supercalifragilisticexpialidocious for me, plz
<ashams> everybody loves flattr :P
<freedddom> السلام عليكم
<EgyParadox> =/
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-26
<maged_> el salam 3aliko
<os_> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
<maged_> i'm new to linux , and i need some help with " deluge "
<maged_> i have ubuntu 10.04 server lucid
<os_> it is torrent client .. is n't it ?
<maged_> yes it is
<maged_> i was able to install it
<maged_> and everything works fine
<maged_> but it's old version
<maged_> 1.2.2
<maged_> hot to update to lateset version
<maged_> 1.3.5
<maged_> how*
<os_> 10.04 is lTS but old version
<maged_> yeah i just found out , it's old version of ubuntu
<maged_> any chance i could update deluge on 10.04
<os_> so don't thing that everything are in the least version
<os_> maged_: u can download source :)
<maged_> i found this http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/deluge-team?dist=oneiric
<os_> ah
<os_> this external ppa
<os_> maged_: did u add it ?
<maged_> well to be honest i don;t know the steps :)
<maged_> it's kinda advanced to me
<os_> ok
<maged_> i though there will be steps using sudo apt-get install somehting :)
<maged_> if u can give me the steps  like  1 2 3 etc
<os_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<os_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<os_> then
<os_> sudo apt-get update
<os_> sudo apt-get install deluge
<maged_> that's it ?
<os_> yesssssss !
<maged_> ok thanks alot :) i will try and get back to u
<os_> ol
<os_> ok
<maged_> os_
<os_> maged_:
<maged_> it worked
<maged_> updated to latest version 1.3.5
<os_> gooooood :)
<maged_> thanks bro
<maged_> 3eed sa3ed 3alik
<os_> welcome :)
<os_> وعليكم
 * os_ away
 * os_  is away
#ubuntu-eg 2014-10-23
<mohamed> Hi
<alxzander> HI
<alxzander> انا احمد اقدر اساعد حضرتك بحاجه ؟
<Guest16192> وأنا محمد
<Guest16192> :)
<alxzander> تشرفنا
<Guest16192> عندي مشكلة بسيطة في تنزيل mate
<alxzander> نوع التوزيعه والاصدار ؟
<Guest16192> https://askubuntu.com/questions/540766/error-processing-archive-while-installing-mate-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Guest16192> أنا حطيت سؤال في أسك أبونتو دلوقتي
<Guest16192> التوزيعة أبونتو 14.04
<Guest16192> وميت 18.8
<Guest16192> error processing archive
<alxzander> http://www.itworld.com/article/2697442/enterprise-software/install-mate-1-8-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<alxzander> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا معنديش مشكلة في كيفية التنزيل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن بقول إن أثناء تثبيت البرامج حصل مشكلة
<alxzander> sudo apt-get -f install
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما هو دا اللي أنا عملته
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وبيطلع نفس الناتج
<alxzander> اه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأنا قايل كده في السؤال
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :(
<alxzander> ما اخدتش بالى ثوانى
<alxzander> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1378666
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1378666 in ubuntu-mate "Package conflict in mate-applets" [Low,Confirmed]
<alxzander> dpkg -P gnome-applets
<alxzander> sudo apt-get install -f
<Mohamed_Ahmed> شكرًا
<alxzander> اشتغل ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآآه سعادتك
<alxzander> تمام
<alxzander> اى خدمه تانيه ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<alxzander> ها ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا كنت عايز أعرف إزاي أثبت اسمي في قنوات الآي آر سي
<Mohamed_Ahmed> زيك كده
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني إزاي ابقى مستخدم مسجل مش ضيف
<alxzander> مش عارف ممكن حد يفتح ويساعدك بقى فى الموضوع دا
<alxzander> لانى بجد مش عارف
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أوكيه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أكيد ليك حساب في أسك أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> جاوب على السؤال عشان تاخد نقط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<alxzander> هههههههههههههه
<alxzander> لا مليش حساب للاسف
<alxzander> جيت اعمل حساب فعلا عشان اجاوب
<alxzander> قالى انى فيه مشكله حصلت فى عمليه التسجيل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ههههه
<alxzander> بدام انت عرفت الحل وانا جايبه من اللنك الى فوق يعنى مجرد سيرش مش اكتر
#ubuntu-eg 2014-10-25
<sing> Hi, I have a problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> This big (--------------)
<sing> Hi, I have a problem
#ubuntu-eg 2016-10-25
<philipballew> hey theShirbiny
<philipballew> whats up?
